# Xubuntu - Network Monitor for GPRS connection



## sariq (Nov 12, 2006)

for internet i am using GPRS connection through data cable on N70 in Xubuntu 6.10
everything is working fine but there is not any network monitor through which i can see data transfer status or i am connected or not. i have to see phone indicaions in that case. default network monitor doesnt seem working. there is one field for  Network device for which i dont know what to fill  
*img453.imageshack.us/img453/2397/screenshot2rt9.png
if i leave it blank, nothing happens. if i fill anything the error is

```
Xfce4-Netload-Plugin: Error in initalizing:
Interface was not found.
```
earlier in ubuntu i was using bluetooth dialup, there was modem monitor which shows whether you are connected or not, though it was not showing data transfer.


----------



## subratabera (Nov 12, 2006)

This might help-->

*linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Telephony/GPRS-Easy-Connect-4528.shtml


----------



## sariq (Nov 14, 2006)

problem solved, just entered 
ppp0
in Network device box, here red one is for incoming, green one for outgoing

*img167.imageshack.us/img167/8945/screenshot8ke6.png


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 15, 2006)

XFCE has a plugin specific to cell-modems:
*goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-cellmodem-plugin

*img209.imageshack.us/img209/8265/cellmodemscreenshot1kg1.png

You can download the source from there.


----------

